# How transfer Studio One writen drum and percussion part to notion?



## JPQ (Mar 25, 2021)

How transfer Studio One writen drum and percussion part to notion? i know in Studio One i cannot use notation for my needs. becoujse there is no some symbols. melodic parts are relatively easy transfer even need add itself pizzicatto for example for strings etc. generally i like Dorico Pro bit more but transfering Studio One composed music to Dorico Pro is even more hard.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 26, 2021)

You'd probably get more answers posting on the Presonus Notion forum


----------

